# removing old drywall tape



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm replacing the ceiling in the bathroom and was wondering if there is an easy method to take the old tape off the drywall on the walls.
Or just the regular pick and pry with my fingers and a utility knife?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Best method is to get an edge of it up, then use a 4" to 6" taping knife to scrape it off as best you can.


----------



## Frederick j Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

You can also use a little water from a damp sponge or small spray bottle filled with water and lightly soak the drywall
this will help lift the tape. This should make the tape easier to scrape or pull off.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

This is what I did not too long ago, it was on a wall so it was easier. First I guessed about where the two edges of the tape were and went a little wider (about 4") then screwed two furring strips to the wall for ease of holding in place and used a carpet knife to score along the inside edges of the two strips, the tape peeled off nicely.

I then cleaned it with a stiff brush, whetted it down slightly, re-taped , and mudded like a butt joint. I read this method online but can't remember where. I just re-skinned most of my house with 50 sheets of 1/4" drywall and am getting pretty good at it.


----------

